# Simon Cowell Expecting Baby W/ Married Socialite Lauren Silverman



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Close "friend" - yeah right...

Simon Cowell Expecting Baby With Married Socialite Lauren Silverman, Wife Of His Close Friend: REPORT 

*"Simon Cowell is reportedly expecting a baby with Lauren Silverman, a New York City socialite and the wife of one of Cowell's close friends, Us Weekly exclusively reports.

Silverman, who is allegedly 10 weeks along, is still technically married to Ace Silverman, a real estate mogul and friend of the "American Idol" judge. She supposedly plans to leave her estranged husband to be with Cowell. "*

Sickening...


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Cowell's mother Julie, 87, couldn't confirm the news but wished her son well, telling The Sun: "I've not heard anything officially. But if it's true then I'm absolutely delighted. It's wonderful! He'll make a fantastic father. He'll be great."


Simon Cowell latest: Reaction, divorce papers, more

The fruit doesn't fall far off the tree.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

life101 said:


> Simon Cowell latest: Reaction, divorce papers, more
> 
> The fruit doesn't fall far off the tree.


Why am I not shocked he has an overindulgent mother...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

So not only is he a scumbag on TV, he's a scumbag in real life. Who is this POS he knocked up?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> So not only is he a scumbag on TV, he's a scumbag in real life. Who is this POS he knocked up?


Some rich NY socialite...


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I dont think I'll ever see Cowell the same way again.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm glad the husband is naming Cowell in the divorce. What scum.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Saw an article on this. The BH comes from mega money, and is also a mega money real estate guy. His family DID NOT go to his wedding to his WW, stating that they thought she was NO GOOD !

Pictures of him hanging out with his WW and Cowell on Cowell's yacht just last year. Yikes !


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Simon Cowell=Deucebag!
:lol:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

happyman64 said:


> Simon Cowell=Deucebag!
> :lol:


Yep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Such a creep.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

For all that he's got, I cannot see how any woman would want him - he's just horrible in every possible way


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Husband made Lauren sign a prenup in 2003 maybe cheating was one of the clauses. I would love to see simon testify in court and squirm.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

barbados said:


> Pictures of him hanging out with his WW and Cowell on Cowell's yacht just last year. Yikes !


 Actually there are pictures of the BS and his cheating wife vacationing with Cowell and his girlfriend on his yacht this year. Double Yikes. Throw in that she is already showing after supposedly only 10 weeks (bet the baby supposedly comes early) and the math clearly shows that the BS did not know what was going on.

Cowell is a cheater pure and simple. The fact that they are using the standard cheater's line that the marriage was really over before they started having sex, is just bull. To a cheater it is over even if they forgot to tell the husband. The husband filing based on infidelity and naming Cowell says it all.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

tom67 said:


> Husband made Lauren sign a prenup in 2003 maybe cheating was one of the clauses. I would love to see simon testify in court and squirm.


 In many states, prenups lose much of their power after 10 years; O'gee what a coincidence, 2003 was exactly 10 years ago.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Her mother is already telling Lauren she should prevent Simon from seeing the kid unless he marries her:rofl: They deserve each other!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh, right. Estranged, divorce was already in the works, etc., etc. 

Exit affair, anyone?:scratchhead:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh, right. Estranged, divorce was already in the works, etc., etc.
> 
> Exit affair, anyone?:scratchhead:


Gold digger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh, right. Estranged, divorce was already in the works, etc., etc.
> 
> Exit affair, anyone?:scratchhead:


Exit affair or not.

To knock up a guys wife and you are a good friend is such a kick in the balls and punch in the teeth all at the same time.

This is going to be one ugly divorce.

And there is an older kid in the middle of all this.

What a selfish mess.....


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Andrew Silverman 'Shocked' At TMZ Photo of Lauren Silverman Kissing Simon Cowell | TMZ.com


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I feel sorry for the BH. 

Look at what he is facing, a wife that clearly has no problems with cheating, and knew what she was doing. She saw a chance to get a cash in with a celebrity baby. She has Simon Cowell to now finance the baby's life, which means she will now live in the life of luxury. 

I don't think it was just a "It happened, and I am so sorry," type of affair. I don't even think it was an exit affair. 
This woman planned this out. Maybe not to the degree of getting Simon to pay for the child, but she married a guy that had connections, with hopes of meeting other high income earning men. She just has to sit back and wait for her meal ticket to appear. 

But I do hope Simon does marries this woman, and then introduces her to his friends. His wealthy friends...

I can't imagine how bad that feels. To know, your wife never really did love you. At least most BS on this site can think back to a time when their WS hopefully loved them. 
This guy, can't. He now knows his wife was looking for a higher earner every second of their marriage. 

Plus, there is his legal battle. 
He is a real-estate guy in NY. So while he may make 6 figures plus, maybe even 7, look at what he is facing. 
Simon Cowell, with an estimated $350m. And whatever lawyers he can afford. 

The lawyers this guy can afford will be facing the legal battle of their life trying to face down the Cowell legal team. 

Regardless, I hope he wins in his lawsuits, and takes Simon down. And I hope his cheating wife goes down in flames with Simon.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Juicer said:


> I feel sorry for the BH.
> 
> Look at what he is facing, a wife that clearly has no problems with cheating, and knew what she was doing. She saw a chance to get a cash in with a celebrity baby. She has Simon Cowell to now finance the baby's life, which means she will now live in the life of luxury.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Silverman made 95 million last year so yes I hope he goes scorched earth and Simon is disgraced. Her mother is an absolute pos. It will all be public record for Simon.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah there's a prenup she'll only get an estimated 3 to 4 million. Poor thing.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

A-holes at all levels in all walks of life - moral decay on widescreen display


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Silverman comes from big money and makes a lot himself. He can counter Cowell and that POS woman with whatever they have got.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> yeah there's a prenup she'll only get an estimated 3 to 4 million. Poor thing.


Yea poor thing lol plus the money in child support she gets from dear old simon.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

Isn't he gay? This looks like a Tony Randle situation.


----------



## blackdiamonds (Jun 26, 2013)

Simon Cowell sure is a great friend.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

blackdiamonds said:


> Simon Cowell sure is a great friend.


:iagree: And the "happy couple" will walk off into the sunset with no consequences....


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Water seeks its on level as they say
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

blackdiamonds said:


> Simon Cowell sure is a great friend.


Man: I haven't seen you and the missus for a while. Everything okay?

Second Man: No...she ran off with my best friend.

Man 1: She ran off with Fred? I saw him just yesterday.

Man 2: Nope. I don't know his name, but he didn't become my best friend until he ran off with her...

Just a certain perspective.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I still viscerally dislike Jerry Seinfeld for his actions as well.

But there was always this arrogance in Jerry not very far under the surface.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

What's the best way to to build up a tidy little fortune?

Marry a richass businessman, spawn a kid or two, get knocked up by the said businessman's richass producer friend, divorce said businessman. Get child support from both men. Voila. The scheme that never fails. Goldiggers ftw.

And then both the men walked away, arm in arm, with the word chump written on their faces when little miss sunshine fell for the teenage singing sensation. I love happy endings.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

JCD said:


> I still viscerally dislike Jerry Seinfeld for his actions as well.
> 
> But there was always this arrogance in Jerry not very far under the surface.


:iagree: Agreed...he does have a superior attitude about him...


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Guys... I expect my wife to keep her knees together...


If she's having an affair, I'd place the blame on her.

If it's not Simon... it will just be someone else.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

hambone said:


> Guys... I expect my wife to keep her knees together...
> 
> 
> If she's having an affair, I'd place the blame on her.
> ...


Truth

Simon is still an a$$ though ... this just confirms it.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Truth
> 
> Simon is still an a$$ though ... this just confirms it.



So, the wayward spouse is off the hook?


And if you wife strays... you blame her bf 100%?


Not me... it's my wife's responsibility to keep her knickers on.

Looks to me like you are just looking for any excuse to nail Simon...


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

hambone said:


> So, the wayward spouse is off the hook?
> 
> 
> And if you wife strays... you blame her bf 100%?


Why choose one?


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

JCD said:


> Why choose one?


Because my wife vowed to forsake all others when she married me...

If it weren't Simon... just be someone else!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Truth
> 
> Simon is still an a$$ though ... this just confirms it.


Simon Cowell has always been an ass and a womaniser. When he was with his long time partner, Terry, he still kept a very close friendship with his ex girlfriend, Sunitta (sp). Anyone who gets involved with him know what they're getting.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

hambone said:


> So, the wayward spouse is off the hook?
> 
> 
> And if you wife strays... you blame her bf 100%?
> ...


Hambone, I was agreeing with you. You interpreted my post incorrectly. The wife deserves all of the blame for what she has done ... Simon is just the guy she did it with. 

That doesn't mean Simon isn't an a$$. As far as the husband is concerned, the blame rest solely on his wife. She is entirely responsible for choosing to enter into a relationship with Simon. However, that doesn't exonerate Simon from being a jerk. He still pursued a married woman and the wife of a friend. I thought he was an a$$ before all this just from the way he treats people but this is further evidence that it isn't for show ... he has no character.

I really couldn't care less about Simon nor do I have any reason to "nail" him. It is simply an observation. The story is compelling but it's not like I have a personal relationship with the people involved. 

I mean look at it this way ... I would hope you would have enough character not to pursue the wife of a friend even if she made herself available to you.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Hambone, I was agreeing with you. You interpreted my post incorrectly. The wife deserves all of the blame for what she has done ... Simon is just the guy she did it with.
> 
> That doesn't mean Simon isn't an a$$. As far as the husband is concerned, the blame rest solely on his wife. She is entirely responsible for choosing to enter into a relationship with Simon. However, that doesn't exonerate Simon from being a jerk. He still pursued a married woman and the wife of a friend. I thought he was an a$$ before all this just from the way he treats people but this is further evidence that it isn't for show ... he has no character.


My apologies... Glad we cleared that up...


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

And it looks like General Colin Powell has been having an EA with some European diplomat - she was just honored in her hometown for for having a "great marriage" and being an all around sweetheart .... Oh well


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> And it looks like General Colin Powell has been having an EA with some European diplomat - she was just honored in her hometown for for having a "great marriage" and being an all around sweetheart .... Oh well


Um...EA is a cheap shot to throw at any friendship which you want to get political hay from or that you do not like or feel the slightest bit uncertain about.

It is the nature of friendship to have conflicting loyalties...

AND...yes, when it takes a LOT away from the primary relationship, it's a problem.

But don't insinuate stuff.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BjornFree said:


> What's the best way to to build up a tidy little fortune?
> 
> Marry a richass businessman, spawn a kid or two, get knocked up by the said businessman's richass producer friend, divorce said businessman. Get child support from both men. Voila. The scheme that never fails. Goldiggers ftw.
> 
> And then both the men walked away, arm in arm, with the word chump written on their faces when little miss sunshine fell for the teenage singing sensation. I love happy endings.


And he has a cute British accent,too!


----------



## realist (May 5, 2013)

TRy said:


> In many states, prenups lose much of their power after 10 years;


This is not true at all..
The fact is,most couples include a clause in their prenups that nullifies the prenup if the marriage lasts a decade.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

TRy said:


> Actually there are pictures of the BS and his cheating wife vacationing with Cowell and his girlfriend on his yacht this year. Double Yikes. Throw in that she is already showing after supposedly only 10 weeks (bet the baby supposedly comes early) and the math clearly shows that the BS did not know what was going on.
> 
> Cowell is a cheater pure and simple. *The fact that they are using the standard cheater's line that the marriage was really over before they started having sex, is just bull*. To a cheater it is over even if they forgot to tell the husband. The husband filing based on infidelity and naming Cowell says it all.


This is the line my STBXH used when he knocked up the skank. Unfortunately he didn't tell me it was over, I had no clue until he confessed she was pregnant. I didn't even know he was seeing her. uugghh disgusting in every way.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

realist said:


> This is not true at all..
> The fact is,most couples include a clause in their prenups that nullifies the prenup if the marriage lasts a decade.


I truly hope that prenup stands up.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I feel sorry for the BH, poor guy. It is humiliating beyond words when your spouse gets someone pregnant/is pregnant.

I know, it is happening to me. Horrible people. Its true, water finds its own level. I feel most sorry for the kids. Growing up with scumbag selfish parents like this. What great role models these "adults" make for their children.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lauren Silverman, Simon Cowell's pregnant lover, had an affair with married teacher in high school: classmates - NY Daily News


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

I bet she is faking it to get attention. All the women Simon hung around and none got prego???

Either that or she will lose the baby (abortion) Simon will force her.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Lauren Silverman, Simon Cowell's pregnant lover, had an affair with married teacher in high school: classmates - NY Daily News


I'm shcoked - you mean this wasn't her first rodeo....


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

This one takes the cake Lauren Silverman waited OVER A YEAR to divorce husband so she could get $4million from pre-nup | Mail Online


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> So folks the take away is to STOP giving attention and adulation to vermin celebs like cowel or the kardashians or Kirsten Stewart - not one of them has got an ounce of decency inside of them - they cheat and lie, but what's worse is that people look the other way and keep watching their crap. Stop watching their shows, and help cut off the funding for their horrible lifestyles.
> 
> Btw, from what I read today the WW here has a long history as a slvt


Believe me the only tv I watch anymore is some baseball, hockey and football. I have no idea how anyone can watch "reality" tv but to each their own.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully the BS will hire very very very good lawyers and destroy cowel and his cheating wife.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think she will walk away from both men a VERY wealthy woman...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I think she will walk away from both men a VERY wealthy woman...


She will but at what price. I hope Andrew gets primary custody of the 7 year old. He is determined to take Simon to court good for him!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> *She will but at what price.* I hope Andrew gets primary custody of the 7 year old. He is determined to take Simon to court good for him!


I really don't thinks he looks at it like that....she goes from one pleasure to the next...and when something gets boring she moves on...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I really don't thinks he looks at it like that....she goes from one pleasure to the next...and when something gets boring she moves on...


No one is going to marry her again with that track record. It would be funny though if Simon wasn't the father.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> No one is going to marry her again with that track record. It would be funny though if Simon wasn't the father.


Simon will cheat on her too..but she doesnt care she wants the $$$$ who knows maybe she will be taken to the cleaners by some young gigolo in the future :lol:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

hambone said:


> Guys... I expect my wife to keep her knees together...
> 
> 
> If she's having an affair, I'd place the blame on her.
> ...


Only if it's someone else with the same amount of dough as Simon. Hypergamy writ large.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

She learned this crap from her mother just like Bullwinkle's wife only she'll get more money.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simon Cowell Pressuring Lauren Silverman to Settle - Simon Cowell - Zimbio should have not screwed with a married woman oh well.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Pity they don't live in alienation of affection state - the BS could have fun suing the twerp in court.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Andrew is filing under adultary and if the court orders a paternity test and he is the father well it's on then!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

walkonmars said:


> And it looks like General Colin Powell has been having an EA with some European diplomat - she was just honored in her hometown for for having a "great marriage" and being an all around sweetheart .... Oh well



Links, please. sounds interesting.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simon Cowell -- Get Me Out of This Divorce! | TMZ.com read the comments section he is getting carved up as well he should be, arrogant sob.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

He (Simon) deserve every sh1t and bad smell he will get from this


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Simon Cowell -- Get Me Out of This Divorce! | TMZ.com read the comments section he is getting carved up as well he should be, arrogant sob.


He should be getting carved up - he is behaving like a snake.....


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

This woman is piece of work, isn't she?

‘Mom trip’ hid Cowell affair

From the article:
*
"Married Lauren Silverman carried on her secret trysts with Simon Cowell by telling her husband she was going to Miami to visit her mother.

Sources exclusively confirmed to us that Lauren would sneak off with the acid-tongued judge by telling hubby Andrew Silverman she was visiting her mom, Carole Saland — and then she and Cowell would meet up."*


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> This woman is piece of work, isn't she?
> 
> ‘Mom trip’ hid Cowell affair
> 
> ...


Like mother like daughter really sad.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> This woman is piece of work, isn't she?
> 
> ‘Mom trip’ hid Cowell affair
> 
> ...


No different than any other wayward spouse ... except the celebrity and the amount of money involved.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Colin Power forced to deny Affair with a Romanian Politician*

Here you go 




Colin Powell Denies Affair With Romanian Diplomat After Guccifer Hacking


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> No different than any other wayward spouse ... except the celebrity and the amount of money involved.


:iagree: Infidelity is a sordid affair...no matter what the social class of the participants...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simon Cowell Began 4-Year Affair With Lauren Silverman in 2009 - UsMagazine.com What a slimeball.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course the upside is he'll be the 60 year old father of a teenager.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Of course the upside is he'll be the 60 year old father of a teenager.


Assuming he doesn't die of an STD before then.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Angry Andrew Silverman is up for public divorce battle after Lauren Silverman's affair with Simon Cowell - NY Daily News Good for him ruin him!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simon Cowell 'to give pregnant lover Lauren Silverman a $10 million Beverly Hills mansion to raise their child nearby' | Mail Online Good he can keep the other kid and she's far away from him.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simon's Baby Mama Lauren Silverman -- Custody or California ... Choose One | TMZ.com


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

The soap opera continues...

Divorce talks between Simon Cowell's baby mama and her husband hit a snag

From the article:

*"Divorce talks between Simon Cowell’s baby mama, Lauren Silverman, and her New York real estate mogul husband have hit a bump as they battle over custody of their son and their $4 million prenup.

Sources said it was hoped Lauren and Andrew Silverman would have reached a settlement this week, but the wrangle over their son Adam, 7, and money has slowed things down."*


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simon Cowell’s baby mama Lauren Silverman reaches divorce settlement with husband Andrew Silverman  - NY Daily News Whatever, case closed


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Simon Cowellâ€™s baby mama Lauren Silverman reaches divorce settlement with husband Andrew SilvermanÂ* - NY Daily News Whatever, case closed


Let's hope the happy couple makes each other miserable...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Let's hope the happy couple makes each other miserable...


:smthumbup::smthumbup: Money can't buy you love. What a gold digging pos like her mother! Karma bus be coming


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> :smthumbup::smthumbup: Money can't buy you love. What a gold digging pos like her mother! Karma bus be coming


I hope the karma bus backs up over them after it hits them...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

From the New York Post. The nerve of this ass hole.

Simon Cowell’s meeting with Lauren Silverman’s cuckolded husband was to make sure Andrew Silverman doesn’t publicly criticize him for impregnating his wife.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Weird. I always thought he was gay.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Silverman, a Millionaire in is own right, must just love being called a cuckold in the papers! And if the paper is right about how Cowell is leading him around by his nose, the he just might be one.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simon Cowell Reunites with Lauren Silverman - Babies, Couples, The X Factor, Lauren Silverman, Simon Cowell : People.com read the comments I think most of TAM went there


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

"Simon still has no plans to live with Lauren permanently, or to get married," says a source.

Cowell has another ***** at the reach of his hands. She will remain as a single mother forever.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah sure....this man has no shame or honor.....

Simon Cowell defends Lauren Silverman: She did not trap me


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Well well, not all is rosy at paradise...*

this was bound to happen sooner or later 

Cheeky Simon Cowell playfully teases girlfriend Lauren Silverman but she doesn't seem see the funny side | Mail Online

Karma Bus is in Town


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Human scum mating with human scum. You know the poor kid hasn't got a chance at all. It will end up in therapy and likely rehab down the road just because of its parents.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Truth these are celebrities in truth I could care less why do you keep posting stories about these people?


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

We all like to see a train wreck in the making Kris


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

krismimo said:


> Truth these are celebrities in truth I could care less why do you keep posting stories about these people?


Just found this and the Eastwood story interesting..given the circumstances....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

krismimo said:


> Truth these are celebrities in truth I could care less why do you keep posting stories about these people?



I find these stories interesting as they display the common factor of human nature.


----------

